# hydraulic gyro



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am kind of new to Dirt jumping but since I just moved out to California I am starting to get into it becuse I found some DJ parks near me. I am originaly bought the Chase 1 for just urban stuff around where I live but now that I am getting into DJing i want to add a hydraulic gyro so i can do tail wips and bar spinns. Does anyone know about this:

http://www.sicklines.com/2007/08/20/new-atomlab-bengal-hydraulic-gyro-brake/

or

http://www.biketrials.ca/content/view/188/2/


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

easier and cheaper to just put on a longer hose , imo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Run a longer hose. Much cheaper option, less likely to break, and it does not add unwanted extra height under the stem.

My bars can spin 2 rotations each way with the stock avid juicy 5 hose.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I think that you could run (a) long hose(s), but you said you were a beginner right?
(like me). Well if your a begginnerI dont really think it's important to have long hoses since your only going to do X's, which can be done on normal length cables.

Guys, fix me if I'm wrong!

Welcome to mtbr if your new here! And have fun.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if your wanting a gyro setup, you can get a bb5/7 set up on a normal gyro and work great, it just needs to be tuned right, but much easier than that hydro thing.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So dirtjumper3... what happened to that p.2 you owned?


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Haha nice pickup XSL. He changes his name, "bike" ect. all so he doesnt need to own up and say he cant do ****. 

Just come out of the closet and say you made crap up to make yourself look better. You'd score alot more brownie points if you were genuine and down to earth.


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

tom2304 said:


> Haha nice pickup XSL. He changes his name, "bike" ect. all so he doesnt need to own up and say he cant do ****.
> 
> Just come out of the closet and say you made crap up to make yourself look better. You'd score alot more brownie points if you were genuine and down to earth.


omg im laughing too hard right now....

brownie points. 

how do u change ur username anyways..


----------

